# Suspension Tech



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Customizing your suspension can offer performance benefits and create a more aggressive
look for your vehicle. Read about how springs and shocks affect performance, see the com-
bination of larger diameter wheels with vehicle lowering and learn how low is too low here.
....................................... 
To accommodate all of the variables encountered in the design process of getting a
vehicle to production, development engineers are faced with considerations and limit-
ations emposed on them by their employers, i.e., VAG. Your car’s suspension had to be tuned for "average conditions," acceleration, braking and cornering control and stability, ride comfort, etc. I'd say a lot of that has to do with the demographic or "target market"
of the particular vehicle. Finally VW has begun the limited/special edition/production
vehicles (337, 20th AE, r32, etc.), and as well, vehicles with Sport pkgs., which as you
well know have larger wheels w/performance rubber, and some have factory installed
"sport" spring kits. But seriously, ...are we ever satisfied with our set-up?
When it comes down to improving your vehicle's handling capabilities, combining suspension upgrades with wheels and tires is the best way to go. Whether it's
shock absorbers, lowering springs, anti-roll bar kits, or strut braces, all vehicles
leave the factory with room for improvement.
*Springs* provide a cushion to absorb road imperfections and returns the vehicle to
a predetermined ride height. A major contributor to a vehicle’s handling balance and
ride quality. Higher spring rates and shorter overall lengths are commonly used to
lower the vehicle’s ride height for enhanced appearance and improved handling.
While the springs do assist in handling, their fundimental "tuning" role is control
of aft squat (not much of an issue for a FWD), and even more evident, forward
dive during braking. Oh ya, of course we can't forget, ...."the look."

.

....................................
.................

.

*Dampers / Shocks / Struts* convert the suspension’s kinetic energy into heat by forcing
fluid through a series of valves within the shock body. Provides control of unwanted
suspension motions allowing the tires’ contact patches to better stay in contact with
the road surface. Can have a major affect on the vehicle ride quality and handling
balance anytime the vehicle suspension is moving through its range of motion.
Because installing new lower ride height performance springs means that the spring rate
has increased, if your vehicle's currently installed dampers are OEM they are typically not
up to the task of providing you with the best potential for overall control and the most
efficient controlling/improved handling of your vehicle. As well, this would likely hold
true for dampers that have seen approx. 50-60k or more miles.
When you have a spring kit installed, it is fairly labor intensive ($$$), and will as well,
require a realignment. You will normally incur very little if any additional labor expense
to at the same time have dampers installed. l recommend you consider doing so even
if it means that you will have to wait while saving the additional funds.
Springs w/o dampers are of course doable (livable), but you'll likely wind up with a
noticeble increased "choppy" (more "bouncy"), ride. Aftermarket Spring Kits will to
some degree, typically overwork OEM dampers and the potential exists that they
will prematurely fail.
The *Bump Stop*, in its basic form, prevents the vehicle’s suspension or tire from
contacting the vehicle’s body or frame during upward movement. Many modern
designs also act as supplemental springs using a urethane material to smooth
the transition to full compression.
*Coil-Overs* are spring, shock and bump stop incorporated into one assembly with
the spring encompassing the shock and bump stop. Coil-Overs typically incorporate
an adjustable spring perch to allow different vehicle ride heights without changing
the springs.
*Anti-Roll Bars*, also called an anti-sway bar, are bars that connects the left and right
side suspensions together and anchors to the vehicle frame. Typically used at the front
and rear of the vehicle, the anti-roll bar is commonly used to adjust the handling balance
of the vehicle and limit the amount of sway or body roll during cornering.
IMHO, after you chosen an improved set of tires, the Anti-Sway bars will have the
largest impact on the lateral feel and grip of your car. With the right combination
of "bars" installed, the vehicle will remain flatter through corners.
And finally, on the older gen cars (for sure on Mk I
& II's), I'd recommend a strut tower brace as well.

.

*How Low Can I Go ?*

A good rule of thumb is that most cars can be lowered about 1.5 inches without compli-
cations. Beyond that, and depending on the vehicle, geometry changes from a drastically
lowered car at some point start to potentially negatively not only affect ride quality, tire
wear and increase the risk of "bottoming," but sometimes too much is not better and the
car can actually wind up handling worse. H&R and Eibach are both German Spring Manu-
facturers. Let's give them the benefit of the doubt, that they know what they're doing.
Unlike the simple bolt on of a wheel & tire pkg, that does not require a realignment;
_Vehicles must always be realigned when lowered_. Severely lowered vehicles often
experience difficulty in achieving adequate wheel alignment without the use of
aftermarket suspension adjusters/camber plates and or camber kits/camber bolts.
Reduced suspension travel increases the risk of bottoming. 
While bump stops help prevent bottoming damage, removing
or modifying them should only be done if instructed to do so
by the spring manufacturer.
















.

*TECHNICAL*
H&R Tech
Koni FAQ's
Eibach Wizard
Eibach Tech Tips
A Look at Lowering
Choosing a Damper
How Sway Bars Work
Lowering: Discussions
H&R Spring Comparison Chart
KYB AGX Adjustable Dampers
Eibach Suspension Worksheet
Eibach ProSystem - Discussion
MkIV Aftermarket Springs - List
Minimizing & Controlling Bounce
Altitude and Attitude Adjustment
Suspension Geometry , Mk IV - Discussion
Understanding Basic Suspension Terminology

.

*HOW TO / INSTALLATION*

Cornering Basics & Handling Adjustments
How to Install H&R Coil Overs
Wheel Alignment
How to Install...
Fender Lip Roll
Eibach Install

.

*SUSPENSION - OTHER*
Suspension Component Testing
Submit Suspension Survey
Kazera

.

*ACCESSORIES*
Wheel Spacers & Adapters
Tools

.

*MISCELLANEOUS*
• Performance Upgrades Do Not Void Vehicle's Warranty
• US Code : Title 15, Chapter 50
Sorry, No Vortexer "Discounts."
Why Buy From The Tire Rack
Being a Good Customer
Return/Refund Policy
*Newsletter* Sign Up
Shipping to Canada
Owner's Manual
Special Offers

Suspension Components *by Brand*
Suspension Components *by Vehicle*
R 32 Suspension Component Fitments 




_Modified by [email protected] at 3:08 PM 10-15-2008_


----------

